# Slingbox with CM9



## ITAdmin (Dec 5, 2011)

I would first like to say that this team has gone above and well beyond the call of duty in the latest CM9 for the HP Touchpad! I am completely blown away on how well it works and looks! I am extremely happy things have turned out like this as I bought mine on speculation that this would eventually become reality!

WELL DONE TO ALL INVOLVED!

Now I need to ask as a question, as I have searched the forums and I do not see if anyone knows if the slingbox app should work on the HP Touchpad with CM9 is on it? I see that it is available in the marketplace for purchase, but I already have it on my androind phone and I tried to install it on the TP, and it installs fine, at least it says it did, but when I try and open it, it tries to do something, then returns to the desktop? I am REALLY hoping that this will work eventually as it is one of the main reasons I purchased the TP!

Any information would be appreciated and again, well done to all involved in the CM9! It was extremely easy to upgrade for the CM7 and it was fast to boot!

Best to all!

ITADMIN


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

it works fine for me on my Hp touchpad i use the mobile slingbox app, the touchpad app for slingbox doesnt work for some reason


----------



## ITAdmin (Dec 5, 2011)

alopez729 said:


> it works fine for me on my Hp touchpad i use the mobile slingbox app, the touchpad app for slingbox doesnt work for some reason


Thanks for the reply! Could you tell me exactly what mobile app you installed and where you found it please? I have the slingbox app for my droid phone, but it doesn't work on the HP Touchpad with CM9 loaded. Is that what you are using?

Thanks again!

ITADMIN


----------

